# AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus



## Cappu1312 (21. Februar 2016)

*AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Servus zusammen,

ich spiele seit geraumer Zeit, meine CPU mit einer AIO-Lösung zu kühlen.

Nach längerer Recherche bin ich auf "Arctic Liquid Freezer 240" gestoßen und auch dort hängengeblieben.
Grund dafür ist eine Kundenrezension auf Amazon die exakt meine Wünsche beschreibt. Dort wird ein AMD FX8320 mit 4,0 GHz betrieben (Normaler Takt 3,5 GHz). 
Durch Undervolting läuft er bei mir absolut stabil, lediglich die Temperaturen gehen unter Volllast auf 65-68°C. Ist hart am Limit und was mich am meisten stört, ist der auf Vollgas laufende CPU-Lüfter.

Nun meine Frage: Bekomme ich die genannte Lüftung in mein Gehäuse? Das Zalman Z3 plus hat bereits oben 2 große Lüfter verbaut die dann raus müssten?
Hat hier irgendjemand bereits Erfahrung mit der genannten Kühlung in exakt diesem Gehäuse bzgl. Einbau? Preis ist natürlich unschlagbar für die Kühlung und kommt eigentlich in jedem Test ziemlich gut weg.

Forensuche hab ich bemüht, allerdings leider nicht diese Kombi gefunden. 

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Was hast du für ein Mainboard?


----------



## Chinaquads (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Genau, was schon gefragt wurde, was hast du für ein Mainboard?

Da die Spannungswandler nun dann mitunter garnicht mehr gekühlt werden, kann es zu Leistungseinbußen kommen, sofern besagte Spannungswandler dann überhitzen.


----------



## Cappu1312 (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Ein ASUS M5A97 R2.0


----------



## Cappu1312 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Servus zusammen,

also ich habe jetzt einen Versuch mit der AIO-Lösung "Arctic Liquid Freezer 120" gewagt. Passt wunderbar ins Gehäuse und Temperaturen sind im Idle bei 27°C und unter Last beim Zocken (Witcher 3) max 57°C.
Die CPU läuft dabei stabil auf ~4,22 GHz bei 1,36 V. (Stock sind 3,5 GHz)
Der Freezer dreht gerade mal 40% und ist dabei absolut nicht hörbar.

Ich hoffe, ich kann mit diesem Ergebnis vllt. dem Einen oder Anderen weiterhelfen auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten AIO-Lösung.

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Abductee (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Und der Takt wird unter Last auch gehalten?
Lassen sich die Temperaturen der Spannungswandler auslesen?
HWiNFO64 macht da in der Regel einen guten Job.


----------



## Cappu1312 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: AIO Kühlung für Zalman Z3 Plus*

Ich Switche mit ALT-TAB zwischendurch aus dem Spiel und prüf die Sensoren, CPU Speed, Temperatur und die Grafikkartentemperaturen.
Die Turbogeschichte habe ich im Bios deaktiviert. Was die Spannungswandler so treiben, ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung. MB Temperaturfühler (wenn der für die Spannungswandler da ist?) ist auch alles im grünen Bereich.

Hab bisher keinerlei schwankende FPS oder Einbrüche, bin super zufrieden.
Was HWiNFO64 dazu sagt, hab noch nicht weiter geprüft. Läuft ja alles über mehrere Stunden zocken völlig problemlos.


----------

